# sommario



## scattolina

Ciao ragazzi
devo tradurre la parola "*sommario*", nel senso di ricapitolazione..
Ad esempio, quando c'è una lista di messaggi, di opzioni ecc.
La parola "*resumen*" potrebbe andare bene o è impropria in questo caso?


----------



## rgr

scattolina said:


> Ciao ragazzi
> devo tradurre la parola "*sommario*", nel senso di ricapitolazione..
> Ad esempio, quando c'è una lista di messaggi, di opzioni ecc.
> La parola "*resumen*" potrebbe andare bene o è impropria in questo caso?


 
Secondo me _resumen_ non va bene, io userei _sumario_

_rgr_


----------



## gatogab

rgr said:


> Secondo me _resumen_ non va bene, io userei _sumario_
> 
> _rgr_


Sin embargo estos diccionarios con sus definiciones no son tan categóricos


> Dizionario della Lingua Italiana © 2010 Zanichelli:
> *sommario* [som-mà-rio] aggettivo
> 1.che comprende solo i punti principali:
> Esempio: un resoconto sommario dei fatti.


 


> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
> *resumen *
> 1.m. Exposición breve de lo esencial de un asunto o materia:
> hizo un resumen de la situación.


 


> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
> *sumario,ria *
> 1.adj. Breve,sucinto:exposición sumaria.


----------



## El tano trucho

A ver: scattolina, vos estas hablando de algo por el estilo?

1.0 Introduzione
1.1 Descrizione della tecnologia
2.0 Progettazione del modello
2.1.0 Costruzione della maglia
2.1.1 Maglie larghe e maglie fine
2.2 Parametri per il calcolo
3.0 Simulazione al computer
etc. etc. etc.

Si es así, me parece mas un _sumario_ que un _resumen_, como es por puntos y no un verdadero texto. Si no es así, pido disculpas.
Saludos,
ETT


----------



## annapo

Sulla*www.rae.es* ci sono queste definizioni che sembrerebbero considerarli sinonimi. 

*sumario**1**.*

(Del lat. _summarium_).


*1. *m. Resumen, compendio o suma.


*resumen**.*




*2. *m. Exposición resumida en un asunto o materia.



Però se ho capito davvero quello che intendi, io direi piuttosto "sinopsis".

In bocca al lupo.




Anna


----------



## Tomby

El tano trucho said:


> 1.0 Introduzione
> 1.1 Descrizione della tecnologia
> 2.0 Progettazione del modello
> 2.1.0 Costruzione della maglia
> 2.1.1 Maglie larghe e maglie fine
> 2.2 Parametri per il calcolo
> 3.0 Simulazione al computer
> etc. etc. etc.


Secondo me questo è un "sumario".
TT


----------



## scattolina

Elenco di messaggi, per esempio:
*1. Come stai? - ricevuto da pinco - il 12/04/2010
2. Che fai? - ricevuto da pallino - il 13/04/2010
3. Che dici? - ricevuto da tizio - il 14/04/2010
4. Che pensi? - ricevuto da caio - il 15/04/2010
ecc.*
E in cima a questo elenco c'è la scitta "*Sommario*" - prendete la nostra bacheca con i messaggi privati ricevuti e pensate che in cima all'elenco dei messaggi ricevuti ci sia la parola "*Sommario*"...

Non so se mi sono spiegata...


----------



## Neuromante

*Sumario* es el listado de puntos de un texto.

*Resumen* es el contenido sintetizado de un texto.

Nada que ver.


Casi todas esas definiciones de diccionarios usan la palabra a definir dentro de la definición o remiten a palabras cuyas definiciones remiten a la primera palabra. Así que, ya de entrada, van contra las mismísimas reglas de la definición.


----------



## Tomby

Neuromante said:


> *Sumario* es el listado de puntos de un texto.
> 
> *Resumen* es el contenido sintetizado de un texto.


Totalmente de acuerdo. 



scattolina said:


> Elenco di messaggi, per esempio:
> *1. Come stai? - ricevuto da pinco - il 12/04/2010*
> *2. Che fai? - ricevuto da pallino - il 13/04/2010*
> *3. Che dici? - ricevuto da tizio - il 14/04/2010*
> *4. Che pensi? - ricevuto da caio - il 15/04/2010*
> *ecc.*


Esto se parece más a la "bandeja de entrada" de un correo electrónico o a la "lista de mensajes recibidos" de un teléfono que a otra cosa.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## ursu-lab

E perché non un semplice "índice" o "lista de mensajes (recibidos)"?


----------



## scattolina

ursu-lab said:


> E perché non un semplice "índice" o "lista de mensajes (recibidos)"?


Perchè si usa anche per altre cose (tipo discussioni, topic, eccetera)
índice potrebbe andare....


----------



## rgr

scattolina said:


> Perchè si usa anche per altre cose (tipo discussioni, topic, eccetera)
> índice potrebbe andare....


 
Un _listado_, forse puo andare...


----------



## scattolina

Il fatto che non è solo una lista... è un sommario, appunto! 
Altrimenti anche in italiano si direbbe lista, invece in questo caso si dice sommario...


----------



## rgr

scattolina said:


> Il fatto che non è solo una lista... è un sommario, appunto!
> Altrimenti anche in italiano si direbbe lista, invece in questo caso si dice sommario...


 
Io ti suggerisco leggere le recenssioni del libro di Umberto Eco _"Vertigine delle liste_", li troverai "elenchi, liste, enumerazioni" di tutti i colori dall'antichitá fino alle arti figurative. Forse in questo libro tu trovi quel che cerchi.


----------

